# be honest: Do you hug your pillow?



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Do you hug your pillow?


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

I do. especially during my favorite shows.


----------



## longwaytorun (Jun 4, 2013)

No, my pillow is against me. It thinks I'm too "weird"


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

nah


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No but I hug a stuffed animal.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I hug one at night for comfort, but not really out of loneliness. It just feels nice.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I tend to grab my pillow if I'm watching a show/film. Yes, it is hugged. I wrap my arms around my pillow while sleeping, too.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. That's what teddy bears are for. *obsessed*


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

No


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Only during something scary, which I tend to avoid completely now lol 

Well...I grab anybody or anything nearest to me during scary movies, granted they let me use them as a shield! xD


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

carambola said:


> I hug one at night for comfort, but not really out of loneliness. It just feels nice.


 Exactly the same for me.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I haven't done it for a while, but whenever I do it's for comfort more than anything


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Nope, that's what my dog is for.


----------



## danjuma (Jun 21, 2013)

honestly speaking I hug my pillow more than any other person in my life including my imaginary girlfriend. I am not ashamed to tell people especially my lost or imaginary girlfriend that I love my pillow more than any other person, after all my pillow has never betrayed or cheated on me.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I hug my laptop. When I shut it and don't want to put it on my floor, I just keep it on my bed and hug it. My bed is small so its either that or lay on/under it.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I can't sleep without hugging a pillow. Some kind of weird habit i have.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

my pillow pet sometimes but that's just b/c it's comfortable for me. I also hug pillows when I'm nervous, like watching a scary movie or having a serious "talk" I know it's a little odd but whatever.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, the blanket.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nope


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Sure, I have. I usually sleep with one between my legs actually. That's less weird than it sounds. :um


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i hug my dumbbells


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I have a special pillow specifically for cuddling at night. I cuddle with it every night in bed and kiss it good night. It's supposed to be a substitute for a girlfriend.


----------



## Pretty Bullet (Jun 20, 2013)

Sometimes... I tend to sleep with it between my legs.. Before you go all pervert on me, it helps your back out and relieves presser, try it.. You might wake up feeling slightly less painful...


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> I can't sleep without hugging a pillow. Some kind of weird habit i have.


This. I feel uncomfortable sleeping without hugging pillow.


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

No, but I do put my arm around the back of my chair (same way you would if you were sat next to someone you loved). Kind of a way to practice if an actual girl ever comes along some day.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. I usually sleep face down. I have two pillows but the second one is for me to put my face on when I roll over onto my side. In fact, I have mismatched pillow cases. One of them is really soft microfiber that I love and the other one is this scratchy crap. I really need to get a nicer fabric for that one.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I do, cuz I'm a lonely *****.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Nah son, I'm way too trill for that.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I don't, but I had a stuffed tiger that I slept with until I was 8 or 9.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

No, my dogs are squeezable enough.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Yess :3


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

If by hug my pillow you mean clutch it to myself in a vice grip in my arms and between my thighs, yeah.

Sometimes I make a pillow nest underneath the sheets for myself. :blank


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think those who chose the last option are probably lying.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No, I hug my dog.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Definitely a girl thing it seems

I don't!


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

I hug my pillow whenever I'm sleeping. Makes me feel safer for some reason


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

I cuddle my toy doggy instead. Sentimental value, I ain't even ashamed :|


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

mfd said:


> I don't, but I had a stuffed tiger that I slept with until I was 8 or 9.


have you seen him since you went sledding?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

that thing is uncomfortable to hug, this is better


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh the nights we've been through, my love...


----------



## kisarose (Jun 23, 2013)

It's called a pillow pet 
They're so cuuuuute! Unfortunately my siblings lost mine at grandmas but oh well.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

thebadshepard said:


> have you seen him since you went sledding?


Lol, that's what I had named it after too 
(Hobbes)


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I hug my laptop.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

No. But some of the other things I have done to my pillow as a teenager would probably get me locked up in a few states!


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

crsohr said:


> No. But some of the other things I have done to my pillow as a teenager would probably get me locked up in a few states!


:no

pillows are sentient creatures.

I am kind to my pillow and show it great love. But pillows don't reproduce in the same way as humans. That is disgusting.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a larger plush I will try to cuddle with sometimes, but usually it doesn't work.
I usually just sleep with my face in the pillow and try to hug it, or put a pillow between my legs. /lame

A longer pillow to cuddle with sounds heavenly.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lynvana said:


> I have a larger plush I will try to cuddle with sometimes, but usually it doesn't work.
> I usually just sleep with my face in the pillow and try to hug it, or put a pillow between my legs. /lame
> 
> A longer pillow to cuddle with sounds heavenly.


http://www.walmart.com/ip/200-Thread-Count-Body-Pillow-20-x-54/11003418


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, especially when I am sleeping.


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

yup i do when i sleep and also when im just sitting on the couch


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I only have 1 pillow, so if I did I would have no pillow so what's the point?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I hug cats instead.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, I thought that was a weird thing only I did. It's nice to learn other people do it as well. Not sure why-comfort, I guess?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

no, i physically abuse my pillow, i throw it at the wall, and spit on it, and tell it how worthless it is


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Pillow hugs me.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

I hug my stuffed elephant plushie Eli.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I do when I am particularly sad. Otherwise it's mostly to help me sleep.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Sometimes I do. If I've had a good meditation session and I go to bed straight after it then I'll begin to drift in and out of sleep for a little while. I'm normally in a very comforted and happy state where I'm not thinking specifically about anything and for some reason I end up hugging my pillow a lot of the time lol.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Sometimes I do.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Quite a lot before falling asleep but not because i am lonely, it's just something I like to do.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No. When my bf is not home I can hug my pets :b


----------



## chelsie (Jun 28, 2013)

I have to cuddle mine to fall asleep.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Teddy bear  eeeevery night!


----------



## Moceanu (Jun 29, 2013)

Everytime I sleep, to be honest. 

I find it very comforting, but every now and then I'll realize it isn't a true person.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I didn't realize that people did this. I don't think hugging something would be the same as a person, for me.

Should make a poll about, if you use people as pillows...


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I bunch my blankets and hug them when I'm lonely.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I do


----------



## aj4542 (Aug 5, 2014)

danjuma said:


> I hug my pillow more than any other person in my life including my imaginary girlfriend.


my pillow IS my imaginary girlfriend


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

i hold mine right up against my chest, like it's replaced the teddy bear that, as a kid, I would hug as I fell asleep


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

No. I never thought that was comfortable.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

In the mornings I always feel like cuddling, but there is never anyone there. So yes.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I cuddle with it when I sleep and I hug it whenever I sit on my bed. Sometimes I'll even take it over to my computer and kind of hug it while I browse around.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

YESSSS! I do this all the time, it seem to be a habit of mine I've been doing it for a while now, I always pretend like it's my boyfriend that I'm hugging.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Nope

I can understand why people would

..but Nope

Dont think I'm a huggy sort of person, I don't particularly get any hugs off real people either (I think my last one was a drunk girl at christmas, only 8 months I guess) I aint fussed


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

"A few times in my life, dark days they were" fits me perfectly. So yes, I hugged the pillow in that sense once or twice.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes but we're not exclusive.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a body pillow I cuddle with.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I have one of those memory foam pillows, the real ones that weigh more and are denser than a regular pillow. It really feels like I'm holding someone.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

All day, err day!

... or I wish I could. Whenever I hug my pillow in my sleep, it usually ends up on the floor.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

When I sleep, yes. I actually can't sleep unless I'm hugging a pillow. I have to put a pillow between my legs too. I guess that simulates the act of simultaniously hugging and scissoring someone?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I hug my blankies


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I have no pillow just like I have no gf.

tfw


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Thedood said:


> When I sleep, yes. I actually can't sleep unless I'm hugging a pillow. I have to put a pillow between my legs too. I guess that simulates the act of simultaniously hugging and scissoring someone?


This.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Ups I think I voted wrong.. I mean I hug my pillow everynight.. Sorda have a hand under it and that..
But I don't hug my pillow like.. sitting up hugging it.. I hug it from the side.. I guess it doesn't count :/


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah. They get cool and I like to feel that coolness. It's nice.


----------

